# Sicherungskopie bevor Freigabe geändert wird [evt. mit Samba?]



## gordonk (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
Linux ist nicht gerade meine Stärke.
Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem:

Es ist ein Laufwerk freigeben in dem sich Dokumente befinden.
User können darauf zugreifen und haben Lese- und Schreibrechte.
Ich suche jetzt eine Lösung die erkennt wenn der User schreiben will und von dieser Datei eine Sicherheitskopie der Originalversion erstellt bevor diese umgeschrieben wird.

Ist so etwas vielleicht sogar mit dem Samba oder einem Samba Plugin realisierbar?


Grüße
Gordon


----------



## Navy (14. Dezember 2010)

subversion oder git sollten Dir dabei helfen. Dabei ist allerdings ein bisschen Anpassungsarbeit von Nöten.


----------



## gordonk (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich schau mir die mal an.
Gerne noch weitere Vorschläge ^^

Mit Samba ist das wohl nicht zurealisieren haben meine Recherchen ergeben.


Grüße
Gordon


----------



## gordonk (14. Dezember 2010)

Achso, eine Versionsverwaltung hab ich aber nicht gesucht xD
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das, dass so wie ich es brauche damit zu handlen ist.


----------



## deepthroat (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi.

Du könntest dir mal copyfs anschauen:


> CopyFS aims to solve a common problem : given a directory, especially one
> full of configuration files, or other files that one can modify, and which
> can affect the functionning of a system, or of programs, that may be important
> to other users (or to the user himself), how to be sure that a person
> ...


Gruß


----------



## gordonk (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi.

Ich schau es mir gleich mal an, Danke.
"how to be sure that a person
modifying the files will do a backup of the working version first ?"
ohhja... genau darum gehts xD aber mal schaun ich brauch einfache Lösung, darf nicht zu Umständlich sein und nicht viel Storage fressen


----------

